# ***OFFICIAL*** Phil Davis vs. Lyoto Machida Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Machida vs Davis*

I hope either of them win CONVINCINGLY. I am tired of ex champs or challengers beating up each other in close tactical fightys proofing that they will be eaten alive by Jon Jones.

What I want is either

i) Machida risking more in exchanges and score a convinging knockout of Phil Davis

or

ii) Davis improving his standup and eventually finishing Machida via submission after dominating him on the ground


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Not me I want this fight to suck, I'd like Machida to win another split decision to a chorus of boos to finally make the UFC declare that Machida will never fight for the LHW title again.

Then he can replace an injured Mark Munoz knock out Bisping in devastating fashion and fight Chris Weidman for the title July 4th weekend 2014.

The ****s I give for Machida at 205 are exponentially squared by the ****s I give for Machida at 185.

I might even become a fan of the Bert-Looking, piss drinking, win a fight on a trip over-hyped bastardo.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Machida will dominate Davis.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I see this going like Machida vs Bader. At least I hope it does.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Machida via dazzling good looks.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Davis' length and awkwardness are likely the only things that might keep Machida from knocking him out.

Machida by KO.

.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Davis by boring as hell UD where the refs give him nods for "controlling the octagon".


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Machida by 'wee splash'


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fighting Machida and not getting frustrated is a lot easier said than done, I foresee this looking just like the Bader fight, Davis takes one chance and pays for it dearly, with a knee to thr body and Machida pounds him out.

Lyoto TKO round 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Strangely I was about to say Lyoto should be fighting Shogun then I quickly realized man they fought twice already. Feels like years ago. Anyways, point is how can you go from Hendo to Davis. Davis is a koo dude. Wish em the best, but he's gonna have a helluve time catching The Dragon. 

Lyoto should fight Chael. Chael was smart to take a fight against Shogun.

I don't want to see a Glover match cuz that's going to cancel another contender as I want to see Lyoto get his final rematch. Actually a fight against Gegard would be VERY interesting.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Phil has no real chance unless Machida dances all night and the judges give it to Phil out of annoyance.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Machida wins via Flying Inverted Gogoplata Neckcrank.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> Machida wins via Flying Inverted Gogoplata Neckcrank.


preceded by feinted crane kick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Tiptup said:


> preceded by feinted crane kick.


Can't believed you negged me for my 'wee splash' comment. :sad02:


:bye02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This fight is another example of how bad Joe Silva is these days. What a barn burner.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lyoto wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it's just a case of giving Lyoto a fight to stay in shape, collect some dough, and warm up for the winner between The Viking and Bones.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I mean Rampage decisioned Machida so............


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I think it's just a case of giving Lyoto a fight to stay in shape, collect some dough, and warm up for the winner between The Viking and Bones.


Then what was the point in setting up Machida/Hendo? Their reasoning at the time was it was the 2 guys who most deserved it and we would see who gets that shot. People wanted Hendo to get in there and were upset that he was injured off 151. Some people were yelling for a Machida rematch. 

Then Machida wins that fight how we all expected him too and no one gets that shot? Machida actually get a guy ranked 5 or 6 spots lower than he is? 

There was just no point in that Hendo/Machida fight. Dana probably got mad at the outcome...yet everyone and their mother knew if he won it would be an outside, uneventful, decision. 

The matchmaking has been awful. Instead of Hendo vs. Tex/Lil Nog/Shogun 2/Mousasi/Thiago Silva fights we all know would be talked about a while afterwards. They give him 2 fights that will were forgotten in a week. 

Fights like Hendo/SHogun 1 breed hype/media coverage/rematches/anticipation. The UFC has been dumb not to take advantage of those matchups. 

Machida/Hendo was a waste of time. It proved a 42 year old man can't keep up with the most elusive fighter in the UFC. It was a crap fight that no one cared for. And it didn't even produce a #1 contender.

And if their sole purpose for this potential snoozefest is to just keep Machida busy, then they are dumb. The card won't sell. No one cares about Machida/Phil. They hit a peek in interest because they totally suck at creating great matchups anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ddog0587 said:


> I mean Rampage decisioned Machida so............


While Rampage is washed up Phil has no where near the same amount of power as Rampage and Rampage only won that fight by holding Machida against the cage.

Machida doesn't have to worry about Phil's power like he did Rampage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LL said:


> While Rampage is washed up Phil has no where near the same amount of power as Rampage and Rampage only won that fight by holding Machida against the cage.
> 
> Machida doesn't have to worry about Phil's power like he did Rampage.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rampage won that fight because he had power and in turn Machida ran away for too long and the judges gave it to Rampage. Machida would have done quite well in that fight if he didn't fight so scared.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Im hoping for a Machida win since i think he has alot to offer the division and i think Davis is a middle of the road wrestler who relies alot on his athleticism.


I do think Machida will win this by TKO but if Davis was to get a UD i wouldnt be shocked.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This will be worst than Machida vs Hendo (i liked that fight but most of you didn't).
Machida will win by UD but the fight will be awful because Davis will be too tentative to engage in the striking and we know Machida won't be taken down...


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know how to feel about Machida these days, he destroys guys that are gun shy... but if you pressure him in the least, it doesn't bode well for him.

Rampage cut him off most of the fight, didn't let Lyoto get comfortable. 

Shogun peppered him with kicks, circled and the rest is history

An abysmal showing by the dragon against Hendo.... another fight a la Rampage but got a close decision.

On paper Machida should easily win this, but I have a feeling it's going to be a lot closer than people think if Phil brings his A game and Lyoto sits back to counter punch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Machida really has nothing to be scared of here.
Phil doesn't have good power and his striking is abysmal.

I expect this to look like a repeat of the Bader fight.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Terrible fight for Davis. 

He needs to stay comfortable and throw low kicks in bunches to get machida to slow down. Machida is untouchable in the first round and will run and play tag all day if you don't make him do something else. The only things that have really worked against him are low kicks, he is astute and will time these and dash in with his straight punches. Shogun and Jones managed to use this against him and caught him dashing in but I don't think Davis has the timing to do this.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder how Dana White and company feel about Cormier's keys to victory for Davis being "stay patient and if it has to be a boring fight, make it a boring fight." I don't necessarily disagree with that, but him saying that on television can't make too many people happy, the network included. Still, he's 100% correct. Only way I can see Davis winning is if he's successfully able to stay glued to Machida along the fence and ground long enough to take a decision. I don't see that happening, but that should probably be his game plan. I expect to see some stalling against the fence if Davis is able to close the distance.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lets see if Davis can find the secret in Machidas hips


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will be so disappointed and even more surprised if Machida doesn't take this.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I see Lyoto owning Davis in this fight. I really don't think Phil will be able to taken him down, and believe Lyoto will be picking his shots and will eventually blast Mr Wonderful into next week.

War Lyoto!!!!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Davis is going to give Machida some troubles, but I see Machida winning


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm surprised people are so confident in Machida. Davis has a good array of kicks to give MAchida fits and wrestling to take him down. Henderson took him down and Henderson's MMA wrestling is terrible. 

I have no idea whose going to win this fight, but one thing is for certain. It's going to suck.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I can see machida flooring davis tonight


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure what Davis was thinking for the first 4 minutes, he almost got himself KO'd by trying to strike like that with Machida. He took Machida down easily though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Close round, I'd give it to Machida though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Davis needs to shoot earlier in the round.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure why Davis isn't shooting or faking takedowns to make Machida think


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Davis needs to shoot earlier or he will lose this fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Tough round to score.

Might be even.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

19-19 or 20-19


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Phil is doing what he needs to do.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Close fight I smell a SD. Davis could take this


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Davis could win if he gets it to the ground, but it feels like him getting floored is only a matter of time while they stand...


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Honestly it feels like neither one of them would give any trouble to JBJ...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Machida is going to take this 29-28


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

29-28 Machida.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive no idea... Machida, I guess.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Machida looked good tonight, I got him winning this


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

R1- Could go either way, the flurry for Machida didn't land hard or flush and the knee missed. Davis with a takedown

R2- Davis 

R3- Machida 

Either one gets smoked badly by Jones


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy ****?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol. That's what you get for dancing Lyoto:laugh:

Edit: Just to be clear, I think Machida won that fight.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Er, come again?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

lol'd


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow what a travesty... the fight was close but Machida should have got this...


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think this qualifies as a robbery, IMO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lol mad


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Machida clearly won all rounds but I wouldn't be surprised if the judges gave Davis the first two.

EDIT: Late as ****. This sucks.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Figured it might be a split decision for Davis, but a UD? That was unexpected.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> Wow what a travesty... the fight was close but Machida should have got this...


No way. Close fight, could have gone either way easily.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I think Machida won the fight.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Straight up robbery, this is distgusting


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

What?

I think that was a bad decision 

the second round was the only on e in the fight I thought Machida didn't win.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol dang. It's not a robbery but I had Machida winning.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is stupid UFC scoring system at the best.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought Machida won, but considering Machida's style doesn't really surprise me he got hosed. I thought Machida had a strong first round honestly.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

lol of course the Brazilian crowd are booing. Kinda funny after the Hendo decision, imo. I thought Machida won though, for what it's worth


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wasn't a terrible decision as it was close. But I had Machida taking it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow I was shocked. I didn't think Davis did enough to steal the first two rounds.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

This is one of those fight that shows all co-main events should also be 5 rounders. R4+ would have shown a clear winner.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Live by the decision, die by the decision. You can only get the benefit of the doubt to go your way so many times.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

What! You sure as hell can't listen to that crowd. Brazil yay anyone else get's booed no matter how well they do. Machida did win though I think.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

i thought machida won, but it shows the power of last minute takedowns.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I can see how Davis won, it was close. But I felt Machida won the fight, he looked good. Tough fight


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roki977 said:


> This is stupid UFC scoring system at the best.


No, this is stupid 15 minute fights at its worse.

5 round fight should be standardized for anyone who aren't bums and HWs...although those two words are synonymous

I'm quite frankly getting sick of how short and indecisive most MMA fights are.

Hell even Leites-Watson earlier tonight would've been more interesting if it was 5 rounds.


Boxing matches are 30 minutes minimum and 36 at championship level, and MMA fights are 15? Ridiculous.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I had Machida winning. Def dont think Davis took all 3 rounds. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

One take down with 20 seconds left wins you a round these days, so that is it really. Machida now can drop to mw at least


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I had it Machida as well, possible 30-27, but the fight was so close it's hard to be too critical of the decision.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I seriously think Davis landed maybe one good shot that wasn't blocked in the fight. He looked like an amateur standing I don't get how the judges gave him the fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think it was even that close. What did Davis do in the first aside from a TD that led to nothing? The only round you can argue he MIGHT have won is the second. Machida took 1 and 3, easy. I gave him all three.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Brazilian savages boo breast cancer victims. Stay classy third world shithole:thumbsdown:


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Easy Davis win fellas. He was the agressor and kept it fairly even on the feet and dominated on the ground, took him down twice. His takedown in the first tied the round, takedown in the second won him the round, third was a tie. Add in the fact he was the agressor and he easily won that fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> This is one of those fight that shows all co-main events should also be 5 rounders. R4+ would have shown a clear winner.


Thank you. 

+rep

I'd even say pretty much any thing not on prelim should be 5 rounds....and God knows the UFC has the time to do it with all the time they waste in between quick finishes, replaying stuff from the prelims.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Was surprised, thought Machida would get the decision. Good for my ffl team though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Jumanji said:


> I seriously think Davis landed maybe one good shot that wasn't blocked in the fight. He looked like an amateur standing I don't get how the judges gave him the fight.


Landing kicks and evading damage from Machida is much better than an amateur. Davis's striking was tuned enough to keep him from getting hurt, which is a big accomplishment against a fighter who is supposed to devour amateur strikers.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rusty said:


> Brazilian savages boo breast cancer victims. Stay classy third world shithole:thumbsdown:


They don't speak English...:confused03:



AlphaDawg said:


> I don't think it was even that close. What did Davis do in the first aside from a TD that led to nothing? The only round you can argue he MIGHT have won is the second. Machida took 1 and 3, easy. I gave him all three.


Davis actually landed some good kicks and punches.

He did what a lot of people do to Lyoto, kick him to the ribs.

They weren't amazing strikes but enough to keep it relatively close.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> They don't speak English...:confused03:


I waited to see if there would even be a lull in the boos after the translator spoke. Watch it again.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> No, this is stupid 15 minute fights at its worse.
> 
> 5 round fight should be standardized for anyone who aren't bums and HWs...although those two words are synonymous
> 
> ...


I agree but I still think one more thing must be added to scoring cards. Not just rounds. Total damage or something like that. Davis didnt do nothing signifacant to Machida and still won and that is stupid.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm shocked as well. It was a close fight but Davis didn't do anything except get two late takedowns at the ends of round 1 and 2 imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jumanji said:


> I seriously think Davis landed maybe one good shot that wasn't blocked in the fight. He looked like an amateur standing I don't get how the judges gave him the fight.



No he didn't. He looked really good actually. He exploited Lyoto's known weakness in his stance and style and kicked his ribs, avoided big counterstrikes, and constantly circled to the left which is fairly unnatural to most fighters since fightign southpaws is rare...Davis was extremely well coached for this fight and executed a nice gameplan.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good stuff. Davis did what he needed to do to steal the decision. Well played. Whether you agree with the decision or not, Davis fought a smart fight and kept it competitive enough to sway the judges.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

*On your scorecard, who won the Davis Machida fight?*

On your scorecard, who won the Davis Machida fight?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Roki977 said:


> I agree but I still think one more thing must be added to scoring cards. Not just rounds. Total damage or something like that. Davis didnt do nothing signifacant do Machida and still won and that is stupid.


Damage is a scoring criteria already.

Machida didn't do a ton of damage really. Davis' ground and pound in the 2nd was pretty significant, good strong shots to the body with knees and some decent punches. Especially considering how even that round was.

I think Machida deserved the 1st given the flurry and straight lefts he was able to land, but that's judging for you...especially in a bogus 3 round, 15 minute fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No he didn't. He looked really good actually. He exploited Lyoto's known weakness in his stance and style and kicked his ribs, avoided big counterstrikes, and constantly circled to the left which is fairly unnatural to most fighters since fightign southpaws is rare...Davis was extremely well coached for this fight and executed a nice gameplan.


Holy crap someone who actually watched the fight!


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol Machida fans are hillarious. " Davis didn't do much damaged, so therefore lost the fight ". Explain to me what damage did Machida do? He landed maybe 4 strikes on Davis.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I had Machida winning the first and the third. Second was close. I hate Machida.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Whether you think it was a bad decision or not, you have to give credit to Davis. A lot of people thought he was going in there as a sacrificial lamb, and not only did he prove them wrong by making it a really competitive fight, he made it competitive enough to persuade the judges to give him the decision. He fought a very smart fight and was obviously well coached for this fight. I'm actually really proud of him right now. Good job Davis!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Rusty said:


> I had Machida winning the first and the third. Second was close. I hate Machida.


I scored it the same way.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

Not a fan of Machida either. But I can't see how he doesn't win round 1.
Round 3, not much happened, but he did more.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

First could have gone either way, second davis did enough damage late in the round to win it, and third was Machida. 

Machida looked better in the first round but this day and age, takedowns count for a lot and he got it late in the round, and controlled him for a good 30-50 seconds or whatever it was, he was also somewhat busy looking for a submission.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I give all 3 rounds to Machida for this. Won't be surprise if it goes 29-28 for Machida. 

But 29-28 across the board for Davis? Seriously?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No, this is stupid 15 minute fights at its worse.
> 
> 5 round fight should be standardized for anyone who aren't bums and HWs...although those two words are synonymous
> 
> ...


I agree completely. Now that we are starting to fill out divisions with true athletes I think this is going to have to be the standard. Even the judges would not have screwed this one up if it was 5 rounds.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

No clue in hell how Davis won this. Nothing exciting in the fight, but he obviously did less.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Scored it for Machida. Surprised by the decision, and even more surprised all three judges scored it 30/27..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Scored it for Machida. 

See how the judges scored it for Davis.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2013/08/davis-vs-machida-official-ufc-statistics.html

I'm not huge on these kind of statistics but I thought I'd post it for the thread's sake.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought Machida took it, but quite frankly he should know better. There is a reason fighters are supposed to win IMPRESSIVELY to stake their claim at a title shot. Sometimes Lyoto's style actually works against him.

Like in the Rampage fight, too little too late. Even though I felt he won the decision, I was begging him to put a stamp on it. But he didn't and thats what happens.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

People laugh at Nick Diaz. But the man makes some sense and wasn't afraid to speak about it. This crap is getting bad and needs to change. Wrestlers and the scoring of a single worthless TD is ruining the sport. 

Machida won 13 min of 15 min fight. How many TDs did he stuff? Clear 30-27 to me.

And I am no Machida fan and have constantly bashed his performances.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This crap is getting bad and and needs to change.
Negative karate guys and the scoring of a single worthless straight left is ruining the sport.


How many punches did Davis block? Clear win to me.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am not Machida fan. I dont like his style and I was hoping that Davis will win but not like this. He is more dangerous for Jones in my opinion. 
Machida was almost owning Davis in standup in whole 3 rounds, landed at lest 5,6 big blows and did his thing. But that wasnt enough against two takedowns, few secs on the ground and maybe one or two good body kicks. Machida was to passive and it is his fault that he lost. Its not his first time he lost like that, he won few to and he should learn by now. Still I dont like scoring criteria in this fight and i think Davis didnt do enough to win, he did in judges eyes.
Davis show he has very solid chin and that he can follow gameplan but thats nothing new for him. I think he is good fighter but nothing special except his athleticism and wrestling that makes him dangerous. Not champ material in my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was one of the most pathetic decisions ever. What on earth Davis did to grant himself a victory for crying out loud?
Actually Machida pushed little more than the usual, still too economic in his strikes, yes, but he clearly out landed Davis. What Davis did? Sh!tty TDs for very short time and zero damage on the ground.
Damn...Ridiculous.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Good thing I'm not the only one who thinks Machida got robbed a bit there.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Absolute BS. Fed up with judges licking windows while they score fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida took it. He was outstriking Davis pretty badly and aside those 2 takedowns, demonstrated one of the best TDD's in this sport last night. Davis didn't do squat winning this fight.. and i was rooting for him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm just happy the decision ghost of shogun is haunting machida, also I hate the way he fights anyways especially against rampage, hendo and davis


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope this doesn't set up Jones v. Davis like they've been saying. That sounds awful.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Absolute BS. Fed up with judges licking windows while they score fights.


Is that a saying over there?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I'm just happy the decision ghost of shogun is haunting machida, also I hate the way he fights anyways especially against rampage, hendo and davis


It's not like he, himself made the decision against Rua. Machida has been robbed twice now, this and the Page fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I know he didn't i'm just saying i have zero sympathy for him


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't really like Machida as he bores me. But I think he won that fight.

Also, it's time they abolished the decisions and have the fighters battle it out in a sudden death round. Whoever gives up loses. I hate decisions in fighting.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Davis by boring as hell UD where the refs give him nods for "controlling the octagon".


:laugh: I knew I was right when I called this. PD is way to patient to rush into engagements like Machida needs against wrestlers.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

Machida got robbed!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> :laugh: I knew I was right when I called this. PD is way to patient to rush into engagements like Machida needs against wrestlers.


Only way i saw Phil winning but really, he didn't even seem like controlling the action. That's why the decision baffles me.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel Machida should have won, but also feel he could be more damaging. He does land a lot of well placed, fast strikes, but I think he could be more aggressive and be more open to taking the fight to the ground.

I like watching the guy but didn't enjoy this fight, Davis was horrible as ever.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

^I don't think Davis looked horrible. Machida is a tough guy to fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Davis looked good he just chose to stand too much and not set up his shots.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh I'm fine with the decision; Machida's style just isn't very conducive to winning decisions. I agree about needing 5 rounds for all fights, tho.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

And here I thought it was an easy 30-27 for Machida. :confused02:

I faded out for four or five minutes during the fight though so I probably missed a kick or a punch.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Only way i saw Phil winning but really, he didn't even seem like controlling the action. That's why the decision baffles me.


Oh I think the decision was wrong, but based on the Rampage fight it was becoming kind of obvious that the judges aren't a big fan of his style and choose to hold it against him. Lyoto won the fight, but PD won the scorecards. At the end of the day no one will hold this loss against Lyoto, much like the Rampage fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Really depressing stuff.
Sad for Lyoto and for the sport that is becoming ridiculous pretty quickly...

Lyoto reacted pretty well, he really is a class act!


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Guys watch the fight again without commentary. Machida was dominating the first round but went into bitch mode once Davis took him down at the end of the first. 

Machida had one good moment in the fight and didn't catch Davis on that fluru in the first, Davis slipped. Tried to do a similar flurry again and Davis switched levels brilliantly and took his ass down, pounded on him and constantly went for subs while on top. Machida was not getting up from eithertakedown. The two most dominant moments in the fight belonged to Davis and that is why he won. You don't get points for running in reverse and not landing strikes while doing it. 

Davis lost complete respect for Machida after the first round. Stood with him and landed an even number of strikes. I was really impressed with his standup, when Machida rushed in he would circle back and to the left or drop levels and go for the takedown. Machida was completely neutralized.


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Davis has no real hope in this division. His wrestling isn't going to win him the belt at LHW and his striking, as it is way too slow and inaccurate, is not even close to being competitive in this division. Davis fought Machida's game (who did control the center half of the time) and IMO lost.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

******* hate MMA judges.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Each time Machida has fought as of late hes shown me nothing that would prove he stands a chance against Jones. Machida has been very stagnant as a fighter and will never hold the LHW title again. Glad hes out of contendership with this loss so we don't give Jones another free title defense. (assuming he beats Gus).

Davis is talented, but I just don't see him being able to ride out a UD on Jones and he certainly doesn't have the striking to finish him. Perhaps his submission game is tight enough to finish Vitor's armbar. A more interesting fight. And if Gus wins, we can see a rematch for the title. The better option won last night.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Razor-close fight. These type of fights must give the judges major headaches. I think Davis should have gotten an SD instead of a UD. Either way, he won but not impressively. Phil isn't ready for Jones yet. The obvious next fight for Davis is Glover T. Joe Silva needs to make that happen. A Tex/Davis contender fight *would not* have the same results as the Machida/Davis fight. I think Tex would finish Davis in brutal fashion at some point in the fight...
_...yes--Glover will get past Bader...with ease..._


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

My take.

1.) Phil Davis' striking has improved, enough to stand against one of the elite LHW strikers. That's surprising on its' own merits.
2.) Not sure if the 1st takedown in the round was to steal the round. Me thinks he saw the flurry and reacted to it.
3.) Takedowns stole the rounds, couldn't been any other reason.
4.) Machida without a doubt landed the more significant strikes.
5.) Machida vs Davis should have been a five rounder.
6.) This decision was in Brazil. Anywhere else more people would have claimed a bias crowd or judges. 
7.) UFC already granted him a rematch against the LHW title holder granted it was on short notice before Vitor took it.
- beats Hendo in a "lackluster" fight then gets forced to fight again.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

First two rounds to Phil.

Pretty even stand up but Davis got the takedowns. Machida never landed a more significant strike then Phil.

Connected one or two more but not enough to negate the takedowns.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No, this is stupid 15 minute fights at its worse.
> 
> 5 round fight should be standardized for anyone who aren't bums and HWs...although those two words are synonymous
> 
> ...


I have definitely been leaning towards 5 round fights for everyone. Championship Fights don't need to be longer than normal fights - The Superbowl is just as long as a playoff game and a regular season game, hell it's even as long as preseason. So why not make all MMA fights 5 Rounds, and if you don't have the stamina - Either knock out or submit the guy early or too bad.

The vast majority of fights are 3 rounds and too many decisions are happening. Mandatory 5 round fights would eliminate most decisions and unclear decisions.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

_"I don't really like Machida as he bores me. But I think he won that fight.

Also, it's time they abolished the decisions and have the fighters battle it out in a sudden death round. Whoever gives up loses. I hate decisions in fighting."_



Totally agree. I like the old days when you didn't leave the ring until you either beat the other guy, or you lost to the other guy. That's a fight and this is supposed to be the "Ultimate FIGHTING championship" - Not the "Ultimate Impress the Judges Championship"


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

SM33 said:


> I feel Machida should have won, but also feel he could be more damaging. He does land a lot of well placed, fast strikes, but I think he could be more aggressive and be more open to taking the fight to the ground.
> 
> I like watching the guy but didn't enjoy this fight, Davis was horrible as ever.


Machida makes everyone look horrible by nature of his stick and jab and get the hell out of the way style. He never stands toe to toe (not saying he should) so he never gets in brawls. He throws and gets out of the way. If his opponent isn't quick enough to hit him on the way in, or quick enough to follow him when he is backing out, it's a boring fight. He needs his opponent to be a forward pushing aggressive fighter for it to be a "entertaining" fight. If he fights someone as cautious as he is or slower than he is, it will be a boring fight. As we have seen in his last two fights. 

The bottom line is, if he doesn't try to finish his opponent and take some chances, he can't complain by leaving it the hands of notoriously stupid judges. Those same judges gave him his first title defense that many people think he didn't deserve. So it works both ways when you leave it up to the Fudges.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

25 minutes for everyone is excessive. Cards would be too long and boring fights would drag on forever. Half the fans in attendance would leave before the co-main even started.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> 25 minutes for everyone is excessive. Cards would be too long and boring fights would drag on forever. Half the fans in attendance would leave before the co-main even started.


Maybe. All I am hearing lately is how the UFC is putting on too many events with too many lame cards. Maybe it would be better to have less fights with better fighters that went longer, rather than cram a bunch of no name unknown fighters that no one cares about onto UFC cards every other week. In other words, let's just see the best of the best fight against each other for 5 rounds.

OR:

If 5 rounds is too long for everyone, than separate 5 round and 3 round fights between high quality PPV events and free on TV events. Let the up and comers fight for 3 rounds on Fox Sports 1 and let the Better known fighters go for 5 rounds on PPV and Daddy Fox.

I would rather see less 5 round fights with better fighters than a mass of 3 round fights with unknown up and coming fighters that haven't made a name for themselves yet. Once they do, put em on a main card for 5 rounds.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind if all main card fights were 25 minutes. We'd probably see a lot less heavyweight fights tho. Could you imagine if fights like Hunt/Rothwell were 25 minutes long? That would just be awful for everyone. I think the best way to do it is just have co main and main events be 25 minutes.

And I don't think it's a matter of over saturation. The last two years had pretty much just as many events and they were great. The problem with this year is that they're trying to force feed us shit fights. They're trying to cram women, flyweights and unknown Brazilians down our throats. Like, has there ever been a good Brazilian card? Every one of them is filled with no names. Look at yesterday for example. The only fight worth watching was Davis/Machida and even that fight looked terrible on paper. 

They can't expect people to shell out 50 bucks for garbage like yesterday. Keep that nonsense on free TV.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Machida backed up and circled most of the fight and didn't throw enough to offset that. It works if you stuff the take downs and have notable offense going backward. But if you get taken down only come forward a handful of times and land one real flurry you can't piss and moan about it. You left it too close sorry that's how it is.

My issue is why the **** didn't Machida blitz more? The one time he seriously attacked and moved forward Phil was falling all over himself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

So, I just watched this fight.

I scored it for Davis 29-28. Gave him round one and two, and Machida round 3. 

Machida landed nothing of note in the 1st, despite what Brian Stann would have you believe. The flurry, he missed every shot, with the exception of the knee at the end, phil took him down and controlled him/landed shots for a minute. The 2nd, he landed 1 left hand in the whole round. Again, Davis took him down and landed some good knees. The 3rd, I thought Machida won as Davis didnt really land anything.

The problem with Machida is he is NEVER the aggressor, so in close rounds, where he lands next to nothing and then gets taken down, he is never going to win those rounds. He let Davis push the pace and control rounds 1 and 2.

To me, he really has nothing to complain about here... And that is coming from someone who thinks Phil Davis is one of the most boring fighters in the UFC.

Also, that commentary was disgusting. Both Goldie and Stann just creamed all over Machida for 3 whole rounds and gave Davis literally NO credit what so ever.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Machida backed up and circled most of the fight and didn't throw enough to offset that. It works if you stuff the take downs and have notable offense going backward. But if you get taken down only come forward a handful of times and land one real flurry you can't piss and moan about it. You left it too close sorry that's how it is.
> 
> *My issue is why the **** didn't Machida blitz more? The one time he seriously attacked and moved forward Phil was falling all over himself.*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was thinking the same. He's unstoppable when he's in his melee attack mode launching rapid strikes in combinations.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I was elsewhere so I'm just now watching the fights and my god Brian Stann's commentary was ******* abysmal. I never thought I would lose any respect for Brian Stann but after listening to his commentary for Machida/Davis, I did. Disgusting.

I scored the fight 29-28 for Machida but I felt that the first round could have gone either way and I was impressed with Davis' gameplan for the fight, even if his performance wasn't top notch. Machida is a hard guy to figure out and a hard guy to take down and for the most part Davis did it. I thought he clearly won the second.

Machida needs to learn that this isn't karate and that you don't get points for avoiding damage or being "elusive". This is mixed martial arts and it is scored differently. You can't just land one or two nice strikes the entire round while backing up.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

close fight and im in the same boat as those who think, that stann was way to happy to call air hitting strikes from machida, significant strikes.. i´d probably have it a draw or 2-1 either way.

In regards top the debate about 3 or 5 rounds. I feel that is is appropiate and more logical, that when a top 10 fighter steps in the octagon, it should be a 5 round fight. That would mean, that those whoa re considered close to elite, would all be on a level playing field. Top 10 seems like an okay cut of, when it comes to 3 or 5 rounds imo.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> My issue is why the **** didn't Machida blitz more? The one time he seriously attacked and moved forward Phil was falling all over himself.


That's the way he was trained and it's hard to break a lifetime's worth of habits. Because of his background in karate, he's not going to blitz unless there's an opening to do so, and he's generally going to keep moving around and wait for that opening instead of creating the opening himself. He's not like the Chute Boxe guys where swarming opponents is part of the style.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I was thinking the same. He's unstoppable when he's in his melee attack mode launching rapid strikes in combinations.


yeah like when he completely destroyed rashad evens.. i dont know why he doesnt try that at least once every round..


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

If atleast was a spilt decision you could understand... but comon ...how can you score like that...
WTF did they score the takedown attempts ?)..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It was a weird fight since neither of them really didn't do much but might have done enough to warrant a UD. I was sure Machida was robbed but now i'm good with Phil taking it.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

aerius said:


> That's the way he was trained and it's hard to break a lifetime's worth of habits. Because of his background in karate, he's not going to blitz unless there's an opening to do so, and he's generally going to keep moving around and wait for that opening instead of creating the opening himself. He's not like the Chute Boxe guys where swarming opponents is part of the style.


Absolutely true and something he really needs to correct or he will forever be in controversial close decisions. He has had 4 close calls, Rampage, Shogun I, Davis and Hendo. 2 went his way and 2 didn't,

If he is going to stick to fighting that way, he has to accept that it won't always work in his favor. He just plays it too close to the vest and sits and waits for his opponent to make a mistake. It works great when the opponent does, but when they don't it's a boring fight that can go either way - Legitimately.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ari said:


> you don't get points for avoiding damage or being "elusive".


The whole controversy in a nutshell. (well, the commentary didn't help, either) Simply and clearly put, nice. If Machida could get that part thru his skull, he'd be much better off; less decisions, more KOs/wins.

Hafta say it again:

*You don't get points for avoiding damage or being "elusive".*


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Phil won the first. Lyoto didn't land more than 1 punch in that flurry, so the most important moment of the round came through Davis' takedown, ending the round on top.

Round 2 was very close, Machida landed a couple of good shots, a straight left and a hard left body kick; and stuffed a couple of takedowns. But, once again, Davis ended the round on top, landed good, hard ground and pound with the knees to the body and the hard punches to finish. Could have gone either way, I have it for Phil.

Machida won round 3. Got a takedown of his own, and stuffed all of Phil's attempts. Good round for Lyoto.

Overall, I can see it either way. I personally have it 29-28 Davis, but can see an argument either way. It certainly wasn't a robbery, was a very close fight. Another example of Machida's style not being conducive to winning decisions. Enjoyed the fight though, a good, calculated battle. Nothing crazy, but good example of 2 talented guys trying to impose themselves on each other.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Chris Watts' score card still makes no sense at all. He gave round 3 to Davis.


----------

